# gcc update - AssertionError: EbuildProcess: pid is non-integ

## SarahS93

Hallo,

bei einem "emerge -uaDvN world" kam foglende Fehlermeldung:

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1070, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 4082, in run_action

    emerge_config.args, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 454, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1000, in merge

    rval = self._run_pkg_pretend()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 921, in _run_pkg_pretend

    current_task.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 54, in wait

    self._wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 85, in _wait

    task.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 54, in wait

    self._wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 98, in _wait

    (self.__class__.__name__, repr(self.pid)))

AssertionError: EbuildProcess: pid is non-integer: None
```

Ich weiss leider nicht genau wie ich dazu etwas finden soll im Internet.

Was genau ist das für ein Fehler?

Habt ihr Ideen wie das Problem gelöst werden könnte?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da scheint etwas mit python zu klemmen. Mach mal einen python-updater.

----------

## SarahS93

Es lag wohl an zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher.... :/

----------

## tazinblack

wie viel davon ist denn drin?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das hatten wir ja auch schon woanders. -j runter setzen hat da geholfen.

----------

## SarahS93

1048MB waren drin und mit 2048MB hat es funktioniert.

Was und wo mit "-j" herrunter setzen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

In der make.conf hast du folgenden Eintrag:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Dieser Wert gibt an, wie oft gcc parallel gestartet wird. Normalerweise sollte der Wert die Anzahl der CPU-Kerne +1 sein. Vorausgesetzt, der Speicher reicht.

----------

